# Venture Hobbies of Wheeling, IL. is back!



## arthurkrull (Sep 29, 2008)

For those in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago who may have given up on Venture Hobbies in Wheeling, IL. the store was recently sold and the prior owner (who was running the place into the ground) is no longer associate with the store. This is good news to those of us in the Northwestern Chicago suburbs who have been watching the store self destruct. I understand most of financial issues have been or are being resolved by the new owner. You may remember that the store was going to close in October if no buyer was found. A buyer was found!

From the last time I was there, just a few days ago, I could see that progress has been made to restock the sadly neglected plastics inventory. It will take time to get the place back to its former self. We can help the process by coming in and checking the place out (and maybe buying things). 

It isn't known yet if they will keep the name Venture or will rename it.

In the interest of full disclosure, while I am not an employee of the store now,
I was several years ago. Casey, their plastics manager, asked me to help get the word out that Venture was back. Hence, this post. I've put similar postings on other forums as well. 

Art


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I can confirm this. I stopped in last Sunday and met the new owner, George, a young likable guy. He plans on reviving an excellent hobby shop.


----------

